# What transponder when aiming for 129



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

If the weather ever cools off here in Santa Rosa, CA, I plan on reaiming my 148 dish at 129 to hopefully pickup the rest of the HD channels with my 622.

What transponder would be best to use when aiming? I have a meter too but want to make sure that I am actually picking up 129 and not 119.

Unfortunately the installer of the dish for 148 did not install the thing very plumb so will need to correct that and maybe I will even have to move it over one 'notch' on the roof's eave to clear the 110/119 which may be in the way of picking up 129 but want to try without moving the mount first.

Another question. What receiver would be best for this? I don't want to move my 622 out there to do this but have a 501, a 301 and an 811 that I could use. The 301 and 811 are currently not in service and wonder if that will be a problem? Seems to me that it wouldn't be a problem for aiming purposes.

From what I have been reading here, transponder 30 would definately not be a good choice.

I would like to try for 61.5 but the slope of my roof might be a problem unless an extender was used on the mounting.

Thanks,


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Brian,

On the 129 satellite transponder 17 is a good one to use. It has a test channel on it for the dish1000 but, of course, it will work for any dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any receivers will be OK; I would use weakest tpn for final tuneup.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for your input.
Any idea which transponder would have the strongest signal here on the left coast for initially trying to find the satellite?

I'm now thinking maybe I should pick up another Dish500 for 129. I already have a DPP44 so have an available input to use and the location on the house is nicely hidden from the street and our yard.

BTW, would a person get a stronger signal from 129 if an I adapter was used instead of the Y adapter?

Thanks again........


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, that is the purpose for using an I-adapter on a Dish 500 aimed at a single slot.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Yes, that is the purpose for using an I-adapter on a Dish 500 aimed at a single slot.


Thanks BobaBird, that confirms what I thought.

One final, final question: Do you think that a Dish1000 with an I-adapter would be a better choice for getting 129 here on the left coast?
And if so, is the support pole longer such that the Dish1000 would be higher than a Dish500 mounted at the same location? I'm hoping to be able to see over a 500 mounted in front of it so I don't have to drill new holes in the roof. The installer of the second dish pointing at 148 didn't have a problem clearing it as 148 is considerably farther west for pointing purposes.

Thanks,


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Yes, that is the purpose for using an I-adapter on a Dish 500 aimed at a single slot.


What's wrong with Dish 300s?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nothing, and it would be slightly simpler, but the question was about using a Dish 500.


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

Use the 301 for sure. It is the simplest and the most durable..


----------

